# Help needed with 2 kittens.



## stokiesophie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello my friend has got 2 very young kittens and cannot afford or look after them anymore seeing as they have just gone out and got a dog. The thing is they keep letting their older cat out who is not sprayed and she keeps comming in preg :lol: . I would just wondering if you could tell me who to contact about the 2 kittens. Thanks.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

im sure theres plenty rescues around,just google :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

She could get in touch with her local cats protection/rescue.If they are unable to take them they may at least be able to help towards the cost of getting the female spayed.

Angie x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't think there's much to ":lol:" about here . Your friend is irresponsible. Hope you manage to find the kittens a safe refuge or new home soon.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Don't think there's much to ":lol:" about here . Your friend is irresponsible. Hope you manage to find the kittens a safe refuge or new home soon.


I agree, let's hope they pressed wrong smilie ...

Your friend should look in Yellow Pages for local rescues or call her vet and ask if they can recommend some. Most rescues will have room for tiny kittens, many as said will help spay the mum too.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It doesn't seem very funny to me either. They can't afford the animals they already have so they go and get another one. Yes, very sensible.

If you want specific suggestions about who to contact, you will need to tell us where you are.

Liz


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

This thread sounds like a wind up tbh


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I did wonder if this was a troll, so delayed answering it at first. As OP seems to have gone walkabout and there is apparently no urgency in rehoming the kittens, I think you could be right about the wind-up. We'll see.


----------



## stokiesophie (Feb 14, 2011)

No sorry it's no wind up it's a friend Of mine who has no Internet at home and keeps telling she will sort it out. I agree with you all that she should do something about the mum and keep trying to tell her that but she not taking non. They are in Stoke on Trent area. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Some people really are stupid. I'm sorry, but why would you take on two kittens and then decide, that after adding a dog to the collection, you can no longer look after them? How irresponsible is that? This has really annoyed me. And the poor girl who keeps getting pregnant.... don't get me started.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Cats Protection will often provide free neutering vouchers for people with no brain. They'd rather pay to neuter one cat than risk idiots keep letting their cat get 'accidently' pregnant adding to the cat over-population problem ten-fold. Even when the kittens are rehomed the main issue is the un-neutered queen


----------



## stokiesophie (Feb 14, 2011)

I have always asked her if she wanted me to go out and get her sprayed but she finds it kinda funny when she comes back preg, but when the kittens arrive they cannot wait to get rid.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

stokiesophie said:


> I have always asked her if she wanted me to go out and get her sprayed but *she finds it kinda funny when she comes back preg*, but when the kittens arrive they cannot wait to get rid.


So do you judging by your first post.


----------



## stokiesophie (Feb 14, 2011)

No sorry about that I don't find it funny.


----------



## stokiesophie (Feb 14, 2011)

stokiesophie said:


> No sorry about that I don't find it funny.


If anyone is interested in these kittens just let me know. They are free to a good home.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

sounds to me like someone should be getting hold of the mum as well as the kittens and get her spayed!
another family who think its fine to get animals willy nilly but cant take responsibiltiy for them.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

cats protection dont neuter/spay for free, but if your friend is on benefit and she has proof of this, then she can get the female cat spayed for £10 and males for £5.


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Speak to RSPCA at Bucknall. We rescued our two from there.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Doolally said:


> Cats Protection will often provide free neutering vouchers for people with no brain. They'd rather pay to neuter one cat than risk idiots keep letting their cat get 'accidently' pregnant adding to the cat over-population problem ten-fold. Even when the kittens are rehomed the main issue is the un-neutered queen


Good post 

You are right the un-neutered Queen is an issue, but the kittens are so often sold to people who like the seller won't neuter them either 
To compound matters, while kittens are relatively easy to sell and give away, many will not be given permanent homes and will end up unwanted before year old, often much sooner.

And so it goes on ... With those involved in rescue picking up the pieces :nonod:


----------



## stokiesophie (Feb 14, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> sounds to me like someone should be getting hold of the mum as well as the kittens and get her spayed!
> another family who think its fine to get animals willy nilly but cant take responsibiltiy for them.[/
> She wants to keep the mother I think she has already had about 5 litters already and preg again.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

How old are these kittens? I am not making any promises as I have just managed to find rescue spaces for quite a few cats and kittens over the last few days but if you email me at [email protected] I will email you over a template of questions to fill in and I see if any of the rescues we work with might take them on. But your friend really needs to get the mother spade as otherwise she is just going to end up in the same situation again in another few months.


----------



## stokiesophie (Feb 14, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> How old are these kittens? I am not making any promises as I have just managed to find rescue spaces for quite a few cats and kittens over the last few days but if you email me at [email protected] I will email you over a template of questions to fill in and I see if any of the rescues we work with might take them on. But your friend really needs to get the mother spade as otherwise she is just going to end up in the same situation again in another few months.


The kittens are around 11-12 weeks old.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have emailed you template of questions once you have filled that in and send back to me I can see if any rescues we work with can take them, but can't do that until I get the answers to the questions on the template


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am ashamed to say it, and glad they are not blood relatives, but my in-laws used to have a cat who kept coming home pregnant. She had 110 kitten altogether before they could be bothered to keep her in long enough to have her spayed, and they thought that was funny. They also thought it was a funny joke to tell everyone how my father-in-law was running out of socks because he used those to drown the poor innocent little mites. The only homes they bothered to find for some of them were among relatives and friends, and once there were no more of those, they were drowned. Why? Because they were far too stuck up to have nasty strangers coming round the house to view them.

I know this tale will shock people, it still horrifies me to this day, but doesn't sound OP as though your friend is any better. I have just one question: why is she still your friend?


----------



## stokiesophie (Feb 14, 2011)

Well i cant really lose her as a friend because her cat is going out and getting preg.
But i have adopted these to kittens are now named angel and archie and they are great. My dog is just about getting used to them both and treating them like he is their dad lol.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

stokiesophie said:


> Well i cant really lose her as a friend because her cat is going out and getting preg.
> But i have adopted these to kittens are now named angel and archie and they are great. My dog is just about getting used to them both and treating them like he is their dad lol.


Well I am glad they are settled. What are you going to do about the next litter, and the next, and the next?


----------



## stokiesophie (Feb 14, 2011)

she said she going get her sprayed next week some time wheather she will or not is another thing.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Cats Protection will often provide free neutering vouchers for people with no brain. They'd rather pay to neuter one cat than risk idiots keep letting their cat get 'accidently' pregnant adding to the cat over-population problem ten-fold

You would think wouldn't you but when I contacted my local CPL last year for information on what they offer in the way of vouchers, because I have neighbours who are EXACTLY like this lady's friend & an identical situatuon regarding their girlie cat always getting preggy, the woman I spoke to was horrific!! *'I'* proceeded to get a lecture on correct cat care, I was told in no uncertain terms about only getting vouchers if on benefits & low earnings & how they prosecute people who try to cheat them.  I had explained at the start of the call that I was calling to obtain info for these useless neighbours but she spoke to me like I was the totally unresponsible, evil owner. :incazzato:

Anyway, rant over about the CPL... I hope you can get your friend to get her act together but, if the lot next door to me are anything to go by, I wish you luck!!


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Cats Protection will often provide free neutering vouchers for people with no brain. They'd rather pay to neuter one cat than risk idiots keep letting their cat get 'accidently' pregnant adding to the cat over-population problem ten-fold
> 
> You would think wouldn't you but when I contacted my local CPL last year for information on what they offer in the way of vouchers, because I have neighbours who are EXACTLY like this lady's friend & an identical situatuon regarding their girlie cat always getting preggy, the woman I spoke to was horrific!! *'I'* proceeded to get a lecture on correct cat care, I was told in no uncertain terms about only getting vouchers if on benefits & low earnings & how they prosecute people who try to cheat them.  I had explained at the start of the call that I was calling to obtain info for these useless neighbours but she spoke to me like I was the totally unresponsible, evil owner. :incazzato:


That's such a shame some busybody is dragging down the cats protection like that.
Every vets i've worked at (london) has been given a book of vouchers from CPL. On them there's a list of people who can have them, those on benefits, people feeding strays etc but it also says on it something like we trust you to use your own discretion if you have someone who doesn't directly qualify. Like I said, they'd (well the CP people we deal with) would rather pay to neuter one cat if the owners are struggling than have the repercussions of that cat breeding and producing another 6 (and the rest) more problems.


----------

